# How to plug burner



## fishinjoe (Jun 22, 2015)

I read on here before what to use to plug up half the holes on a burner to lower the temp in my smoker but I cannot for the life of me find the thread now. I am trying to block off half of the holes on a cast burner to maintain lower temps. Does anyone know where I can find this information?

Thanks

Joe


----------



## daveomak (Jun 23, 2015)

Morning Joe.....   Several ways to do that....   Wood stove cement from "Red Devil"...  Self drilling screws...   try high temp silicone.. the burner shouldn't get too hot as the heat from a flame is at the tip... or so it says in fine print...   
After you plug half the holes, you may need to adjust the air at the back end of the burner...   Those adjustments are usually made in conjunction with a needle valve and possibly a new low pressure regulator...    If your burner has a replaceable gas jet orifice, you might replace it with a smaller jet...  It's the jet size that controls the total BTU output....  The jet size also is responsible for gas/air mixing for a good flame...


Anyway, by plugging half the holes, the flames should get larger and not blow out...  allowing for more adjustment and cooler smoker temps...

First choice and best choice...   stove cement...


----------



## fishinjoe (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank for the reply that was exactly the information I was looking for.

Joe


----------

